
The architecture and software behind Pipes - onli
https://www.pipes.digital/blog/8/The%20Architecture%20and%20Software%20behind%20Pipes
======
dsl
[https://refinery.io/](https://refinery.io/) is a similar service and YC alum.

------
srean
I don't think pypes is maintained anymore but I was quite stoked about it when
it was released. Coroutine based flow-based-programming pushes some pleasant
buttons of mine

[https://pyvideo.org/pycon-us-2011/pycon-2011--large-scale-
da...](https://pyvideo.org/pycon-us-2011/pycon-2011--large-scale-data-
conditioning--amp--p.html)

------
hermitcrab
If you want desktop software in a similar vein, check out our recently
released:
[https://www.easydatatransform.com](https://www.easydatatransform.com)

~~~
dangoor
Does this pull data from the internet? That seems like a fundamental feature
of Pipes.

~~~
hermitcrab
Currently import is from files (xls/xlsx/csv/tsv) and the clipboard. We might
also add import from the Internet in future, if there is enough demand.

~~~
dangoor
Cool! I think there are a lot of ease-of-use aspects to this being a desktop
app instead of a webapp requiring deployment.

~~~
hermitcrab
I think there are a lot of advantages to a local app:

1\. richer interface 2\. lower latency 3\. no need to share sensitive data
with a third party

1 & 2 are less of an issue than they used to be, but 3 is still a major issue.

~~~
dangoor
That's all true. I think the advantages to a server-based app are 1. available
from any device, 2. able to operate on your behalf at any time

There's a reasonable place for both. Getting data and operating on it is a
pretty fundamental need!

~~~
hermitcrab
Yes, a web-based solution is going to be better for some use cases. But if you
have a load of sensitive data files to wrangle then a desktop app is hard to
beat.

------
greenie_beans
Neat, thanks for the write up

